# Where are the ducks?



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I have hunted the last 8 days and until we got this cold blast were killing birds really good. I hunt some real good rice fields in southwest LA and haven't seen much for ducks the last 3 days. Talking to others over a pretty broad area, same thing with a few exceptions. Some marshes on the coast picked up a little, but I figured we would see something good come of this cold weather! We still have plenty of specks around, as well as snows/blues. Just seeing what's going on down the coast.

Good luck.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

same thing around here. we are not killing ****


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Same thing in gueydan area

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Well they aren't in NE LA either. Pretty thin.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Mexico!!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

10-4 on mexico! Coast is loaded with birds


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Steve we saw a good push of new birds coming in with their oxygen masks on this morning, we were hunting a new area and weren't set up on the "x" but we did okay and had a good time. I'm hoping we can make a few decent hunts out of the rest of the season.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Jeremy, I had to put the gun down for a couple days and go back to work! I talked to my buddies this morning and they also saw some high flight birds. They did better in the rice fields this morning than last couple days. My buddy I hunt with in Johnson Bayou said they did good this morning. I heard a couple good reports from the refuge. Will be back after them as soon as I get through this set of night shifts.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

They seemed to have left the Garwood Prairie as well.


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Shooting*

Our place is close to the Texas Duck Ranch and there is always shooting over there.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Hopefully we get a big south wind soon. That should be a game changer for us in the fields.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Have not seen squat down around Blessing,Bay City all week..Lots of Geese and a few Sandhill


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Quality over quantity today. Yes I was out there in the thunderstorm while You guys were sipping coffee on the couch!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Killed 18 in the rain in East Bernard this AM between 5 of us. Greys, teal, Bootlips, and a solo Bull Sprig. Should have had a few more but our shooting was suckage today. Saw a ton of Pintails flying high.

Sorry no pic cause of the rain, just imagine a bunch of those dead birds on a tailgate with big raindrops in the background.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

MWP said:


> Killed 18 in the rain in East Bernard this AM between 5 of us. Greys, teal, Bootlips, and a solo Bull Sprig. Should have had a few more but our shooting was suckage today. Saw a ton of Pintails flying high.
> 
> Sorry no pic cause of the rain, just imagine a bunch of those dead birds on a tailgate with big raindrops in the background.


It was a pretty good storm. We should have had our limit but we were shooting poorly due to the conditions.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fought the rain in sabine area Sunday morning and it was quantity over quality. All divers on this hunt and we seen lots of them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

hunted saturday up near Lake Sommerville and it was terrible. Weather was very ducky, wind was good, cloudy, but saw virtually no ducks. We were all shocked.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Hunted Pecan Island, LA Friday, Saturday and Sunday north of 82 in the marsh. Been hunting with these guys for almost 20 years and Saturday we set a record. All three blinds scratched. Killed two but couldn't find them due to massive north winds blowing the downed birds up into the cane.

Sunday was not much better- 4 at one blind and 2 at another. In years past we would limit out by 8 a.m.

These guys have had this camp for over 50 years and they are puzzeled.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

We hunted OK over the weekend, I think its safe to say, duck hunting in the south is dying. In just two roost ponds (about 30-45 acres) we say over 50k birds. Mainly mallards, canadas, snows and widgeon. Pretty sure another 5-10k were about 5 miles west of us.

I talked to some of the farmers at the co-op, they said when they were younger (50 years back) normally the fields are in 1-2 foot of snow and everything is frozen over. We saw no snow on the ground, but most of the ponds were frozen up.

That's just one 10 square mile section we hunted. It was awesome and sad to see at the same time.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

hunted in NE Arkansas sat and sun. Normally have a bang up green head hunt, this year nothing. Talked to someone this morning and the green was back. Crazy week for sure

Saw big numbers of green on the side of the highway from stuttgart to Pinebluff. One group was piled up in a muddy field the rest on sheet water.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hunted near Beaumont Sunday in the storm and banged on the divers. Killed 11 ring necks and 1 wigeon. Fun shooting. Lots of pintail high. Worked a flock of about 50 hard, but they didn't like something when they got about 100yds out and eased off.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

My buddies went to OK during our split and killed their mallards everyday for a week. They had 5 or 6 ppl hunting. They go every year and smack them. They also had a couple good goose hunts up there too. 

Headed to the marsh when I get off in the morning. My buddies did pretty good this morning.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 1936290


Had a good little shoot this morning with 2 of my buddies. Hunted my buddy's blind around black bayou and ended up with 16 greys and 2 butterballs (ring necks). Saw lotta of greys, few teal, and lots of high pintails.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope this warm weather and south winds bring the ducks back from the coast to the prairie. If not I'm crane hunting again.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Hunted the fields the last 2 days. Yesterday north of Welsh, LA and saw mallards, pintails, spoons. There were no big numbers and the birds were very shy due to the stupid clouds that won't seem to go away. We ended up with 3 mallards. Shoulda had a few pintails and a couple more mallards, but our shooting was sub par! Blinds I talked to around Guydan area was real good. Lots of ducks down there yesterday.

Hunted over in Crowley, LA this morning in the cold drizzling rain and saw lots of flight ducks coming from the south, mostly pintails. Once again, very shy ducks not wanting to finish all the way. We ended up with 2 pintails, 1 grey, 1 spoon, and 2 bw teal. We only had a couple escapees. Everyone I talked to that killed yesterday, said they saw a fraction of what they saw yesterday.

I'm ready for some south wind and some sunshine!

Good luck guys!


----------



## surfnfish (Sep 17, 2013)

Had a great hunt yesterday in the rain. After throwing out a little over 2 dozen decoys all season and ducks not giving a second look at them the last couple weeks, I changed it up yesterday and threw out four featherlite printed decoys I forgot I had along with a half dozen teal and all but a few flights decoyed or came within range checking them out. Hoping to get my uncle on his first ducks of the season tomorrow after he got skunked in NE Texas on a few hunts this year. Not looking forward to this warmup and no wind. All teal yesterday, wet plucked and will be grill roasted tonight.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Rotated your pic for ya


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks hog_down.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

X2


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone have any reports from around Bay City,Blessing Hwy 35 south area


----------



## HuntToKill22 (Apr 28, 2013)

any info if birds are on the coast in matagorda?


----------



## Duck Taxi (Jan 8, 2014)

*Plenty of red heads in east bay little else*

Na


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty slim on the Garwood Prairie this morning. 4 bootlips was all we could muster.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Well I am stck at work this weekend! I talked to my buddies this morning hunting the fields and 5 blinds reported bad to good reports. 3 of the 5 did decent on specks with 2 of those doing good on ducks. Another blind did decent on ducks and another not much. These reports came from north of Welsh, LA down south to Guydan, LA. I did hear one report from the marsh south of Sabine NWR and it was mediocre.

I have to fish Monday, so I will give it a go Tuesday before I go back to work. I will probably go terrorize the wood ducks behind my house!

Good luck.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Just to add to the misery, 1 goose down near High Island this morning. Pretty weak. Few ducks seen. Killed 5 limits of mostly Green, Woodrows, and Teal up in NE LA earlier in the week so life will go on.


----------

